# Behind the Black Cloth?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

What's on the flip side of the black cloth trim that adorns things like the B-pillars? Is it hard plastic?

I ask because it's evident that the dealer cracked this backing material when I had the car in for service this week. They had to remove the B-pillar panel for something, but whoever replaced it pounded on that little plastic rivet so hard that there are now two cracks radiating from the hole the rivet goes through. The cloth is intact, but I can see (and feel) ridges under it.

Can't decide whether to leave it alone or try to fix it. Naturally, the dealer would be on the hook should I make a stink about it, but considering their obvious ham-fistedness, I may just try to fix it myself. I'm thinking I could maybe remove the panel, glue some kind of support material to the back side and replace the panel.

Thoughts?


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

I`d take it back right away so there`s no doubt about who did it.I took my Dodge truck in for service and when I picked it up it had 3 small dents in the drivers side door.They tried to blame it on the towing company but I rode in with the truck and watched them load and unload it so I knew he didn`t do it.To make a long story short the mechanic got pissed and hit the side of my truck.Brought in in showed the service manager and 2 day`s later it went in to be fixed.Don`t try it yourself cause if you screw it up they might not fix it.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

wiscgoathead said:


> Don`t try it yourself cause if you screw it up they might not fix it.


Yeah, I tend to agree. I'm going to leave it alone. I sent an e-mail to my service advisor giving him a heads-up, so I'll have him check it out the next time I'm in. I don't think there'll be any question of his believing me. It's just that I hate going for service, you know? You take your car in for one thing, and it seems they always mess up something else.


----------

